# Davidoff Dinner - Springfield, MO



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

FYI- There is a Davidoff Dinner in Springfield, MO on the 14th of Oct. The cost is forty dollars and you can purchase tickets at Just For Him. You can make reservations by phone. www.justforhim.com


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Cool, sounds like a winner.


----------

